

Show HN: Opportunist Chef, kickstarts his mission to feed the world - Tradingdishes

Portland, OR (USA)November 8th, 2014 — Chef Steven Ferneding is an explorer turned esteemed chef who is hungry for change, his mission: to feed the world. <p>Chef Steven Ferneding has launched a Kickstarter project with the hopes of raising $10,000.00 to start his own television show called Trading Dishes. Trading Dishes will feature Chef Steven Ferneding as he travels the globe to the worlds most interesting climates, as he measures the impact of environmental destruction, at the level of the dining room table. Chef Ferneding will take you on an adventure of a lifetime, as he explores different culture’s local ingredients and teaches the world unique and nutritious ways to bring communities together. “We are currently trying to raise $10,000 to film the pilot for this series, with your support we can feed the world, one dish at a time” states Chef Ferneding.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;2007145999&#x2F;trading-dishes
======
Tradingdishes
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2007145999/trading-
dish...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2007145999/trading-dishes)

